# .38 spc, .38 super, .38+p...



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

...Exactly what are the differences between these? Thanks.:smt017


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The .38 & .38+p are revolver loads. Same cases and same powder just a little more added to the +p and the OAL is a little different.
The .38 super is a different designed case and a smaller bullet diameter for automatics. The powder charge is closer to the +p load in a revolver. Don't what else to say.


----------

